# Cleveland Ohio Slot Car Show April 26th Room Info



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi all you slot cars nuts. Just made my room reservation at the Richfield Days Inn. The rooms are only 75.00 bucks right know if you call them an say you are going to the show. As of right know they still have rooms left. So if you are thinking of going and staying over night please make your reservation ASAP. So we can have some great room trading the night before.


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

My bad. The show is on Sunday April 27th:wave:

Here is the hotel Info!!!!!!

****Richfield Days Inn at Ohio Turnpike exit 173****
4742 Bercksville Road (330-659-6161)


----------

